# experienced driver needed cleveland oh.



## deluxeco (Nov 20, 2002)

searching for an experienced motivated individual to be a driver for one of our commercial snowplowing trucks in the central/westside cleveland area,good driving record a must.must have 24 hr. availability during winter season.thankyou [email protected]


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

If you ever need a night / weekend backup shoot me an email to [email protected] . I have a full time job so I cant really help ya during the daytime hours.....Rob


----------

